# 100k pack plans



## Sickdog (Aug 15, 2021)

Anybody else think having 100k packing plans from here on out will help do away with overtime?


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 15, 2021)

No. I don’t think the scheduled OT is ever going away, it’s been constant for at least 2 years now in our building, and has only gotten worse with giving everyone who applies a job, whether they physically can do this type of work or not.  Now it seems like about half the teams are newer who can’t keep up and don’t even try, so they just drag the rest of us down with them.


----------



## Sickdog (Aug 15, 2021)

Yeah in our DC they are wanting to do away with overtime so packers are working 100k plans from here on out. "Supposedly"
We shall see who quits, who gets a CA for going home all the time during the shift.


----------



## Luck (Aug 15, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> No. I don’t think the scheduled OT is ever going away, it’s been constant for at least 2 years now in our building, and has only gotten worse with giving everyone who applies a job, whether they physically can do this type of work or not.  Now it seems like about half the teams are newer who can’t keep up and don’t even try, so they just drag the rest of us down with them.


We do lower plans with more people than we used to and struggle to do it! 
I dont think you could physically fit enough people to handle the plans we have without doing OT. 

My OB team has gone from ~30 a few years ago to close to 80 now. And we still have overtime every week and are so far behind they sent in help from another DC. 

Target isn't losing the market share it gained from Covid. This is just how its going to be. Enjoy the $1,000 paychecks while they last i say.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Aug 16, 2021)

Sure they can plan for 100k but they won’t get it. In the picking side they “plan” for 400 ssps an hour some days. When the new folks are picking better zones and move slower than molasses and the tenured people are picking more difficult zones, there is no way on gods green earth that will happen. Then they have the leads go around and do standard of work audits to find out why. Well it’s because of your piss poor planning. That’s why.


----------



## Great (Aug 16, 2021)

I hate that excuse about tenured people getting difficult zones. I know at my dc some tenured people get difficultly zones  they complain and do not doing anything all day. Everyone tenured or new should do all the zones. I been at Target for 15 years I get my numbers in any zone i most of the time. That's way sheets, combo, kitchen are always losing los. My dc always put new people in there. The dc does not  care about los just got 100k out who care if it the stuff they stores need.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 17, 2021)

Luck said:


> We do lower plans with more people than we used to and struggle to do it!
> I dont think you could physically fit enough people to handle the plans we have without doing OT.
> 
> My OB team has gone from ~30 a few years ago to close to 80 now. And we still have overtime every week and are so far behind they sent in help from another DC.
> ...




I'm wondering how that's going.  We got asked last month about volunteering to go help another DC.  Which is weird since we've been 3-4 days behind ourselves for months.  People are finding out about the relaxed absenteeism policy right now so were having large  groups of people call out\leave early.


----------



## Sickdog (Aug 17, 2021)

Sounds like the dc I'm at. By the end of the night almost half the MBP pickers make an excuse to go home. The ones that stayed are chilling in the aisles. 50 60 70% all night. BS. I rather pack


----------

